# How these companies are taking over car dealerships



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)




----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

In my area dealerships are owned by a handful of owners. When shopping for a new car I have to visit dealerships from different owners in order to get a competitive advantage. This consolidation is going to make things worse for the consumer. People blame the current administration for high inflation but when looking at these organizations' record profits it obvious to me that there's a lot of profiteering going on.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

512 NEW Billionaires were made in the USA last year. The economy is working exactly as designed.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> 512 NEW Billionaires were made in the USA last year. The economy is working exactly as designed.


The economy has split - not just in the U.S., but worldwide. Because of the crazy way the stock market and real estate market works, when there is a recession, inflation, unemployment, high interest rates - things that are supposed to hurt the economy - the rich become awash in more money than they've ever had before. Those 512 new billionaires are millionaires who were invested in that crazy stock market or real estate market.

This is why we have politicians who insist that there is no recession, and that "everyone" is much richer and more prosperous than they've ever been. Because guess what segment of the economy those politicians are in, and their friends are in? They don't even see how everyone else is living because they are not a part of that economy.

I'm not disagreeing that the economy is working exactly as designed, but there may be something broken in the design when that happens.


----------

